# Food Truck Prepping in SC



## pokry10der (May 7, 2012)

I am opening a food truck business within the next few months and have a couple of questions.

If a truck is fully decked out with hood vents, all cooking equipment, prep tables, triple sink, potable water, grey water tank, fridge ect...
Are you allowed to do any type of prep out of the truck?
 

I am familiar with the laws of personal chef services in which you must use an approved kitchen to do any prep not in the clients home.
I am just unsure about an established and licensed truck with the stated equipment.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Check with your:

local health inspector, and
local zoning authority, and
local business license agency, and
local fire department, and
your liability insurance carrier
for starters.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Chef Pete's right of course, final word on just about anything rests with the pertinent authorities...

but am curious, what kind of "any type of prep" did you have in mind?

-R


----------



## pokry10der (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Pete,

Everything you listed is already in order, as my truck is already ready to go legally and service wise.

I have a licensed kitchen to prep out of for a set fee every month...Just looking to save a little cash.

I will be serving a scratch menu, so my prep will be your normal prep.

There are no written laws with enclosed food trucks that I can find. Only for mobile carts.
Getting different answers almost everytime I call DHEC.
 

If there is anyone from SC please let me know any info you have.

Thanks


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Unless they have a badge or other legal authority, DO NOT TRUST WHAT ANYONE TELLS YOU!

If you do, you will live to regret it!


----------



## pokry10der (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for all of the advice.

Just found an end to the subject.

Will be needing a kitchen no matter what.
South Carolina laws will not allow dish washing aboard the truck even with a 3 compartment sink.

Also raw meats can be cooked aboard the truck but not prepped.


----------



## chefcaz (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello

I too am looking to start a food truck business to expand on my current catering business. Unfortunately at this time the SCDHEC website is down and I will have to go to their location to pick up the information. According to my current research, reading and then re-reading the rules and regulations are absolutely necessary. I reside in Dorchester county, but my commissary isn't and I'll be traveling out of state too, so I have to make sure I'm compliant with all local regulations. Wishing you the best of luck and please pass on any tips that will help others that are starting out avoid any pitfalls.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

If you are going to be doing events and out of area things where you are on a tempory license for that event, the rules are usually much less stringent than If you are operating in your home base with your permanent permit. Look at some events and see what the vendors get away with, it boggles my mind.
Non profits are a prime example.


----------

